# A girl named Wesson



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Wesson is back home in PA with us after a short stay with her breeder 

She is the same as she ever was, spazzy and happy ^_^ We are hoping for Wesson babies in early 2014 (with the breeding taking place late next year after the GSD national).

We will be doing OFA prelims come the new year, as well as her DM testing ^_^


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

I LOVE a nice dark GSD, I don't see them as often as I would like. How old is she? She is an absolute beauty!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

mashlee08 said:


> I LOVE a nice dark GSD, I don't see them as often as I would like. How old is she? She is an absolute beauty!


I second that, the black with tan legs have always been my favorite!! Beautiful Dog!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm really not a fan of black (or mostly black) GSD's, but your girl is beautiful! I can definitely see of ridding my fear of them if your girl was around my area. Who will she mate with?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> How old is she?


She is 14 months old today 



> I second that, the black with tan legs have always been my favorite!!


Her color is called bi color 



> Who will she mate with?


Nothing set in stone yet, but I am hoping it will be Wegas Kleinen Holzweg, OFA Excellent Normal Elbows


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Not knowledgeable about GSD lines and stuff at all, but the stud you're hoping to use is of a different type than your girl, it appears. I think it's cool you're planning to combine both types. 
If all goes as planned (and I'm still around by early 2014  ) I'm curious how the pups will turn out.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Stylistically the dogs are very similar, but yes, lines are different. He's a European import, and is being bred successfully to American girls. I haven't gotten to meet him yet, but have met a few of his progeny, and liked what I saw (particularly with temperaments).


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

I LOVE GSD"s  Your girl is gorgeous!


----------



## asc6429 (Nov 6, 2012)

absolutely gorgeous GSD!!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

She's stunning!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I just love when you post photos of your crew.  Wesson is beautiful, and I wish you and her luck in your future plans.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thank you much  Found several other boys I'm considering for Wes right now. All Euro show lines


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I love that style GSD. I saw a GSD at the park who looks a lot like Wesson, and she was an adorable mix of bumbly puppy and elegant dog, and I now picture Wesson the same way.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Good God, she is SO gorgeous. I am loving how she's turning out, and have been doing happy dances that she is back with you and that there is the possibility of puppies. LOVING your stud choice, too, by the way.


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

Wesson is GORGEOUS! I love her colouring, I'm a sucker for the DARK coloured GSDs!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aw it's good to see Wes again, beautiful bitch. Good stud choice, very pretty.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

There's another male I'm looking at in MI I really like as well. He's being used in the local Leader Dog program (very appealing). And yet another male that I've already met.

So, three boys thus far, all Euro show lines 

So you can see them all together

Wegas Kleinen Holzweg OFA Excellent Elbows Normal









V Fero vom Schloß Löwenherz SchH 2 IPO 3 OFA Good Elbows Normal DM Clear
















Axel Van vom Windy Ridge SchH 2 "a" normal DM Clear


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

And now I'm wavering in my determination to rescue and am wondering how much I can get for my soul and if that would be enough to get one of those puppies.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You don't have to sell your soul xD


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Curious, Do you have any preferences of the dog right now? I'm leaning towards one of the first two, but I don't know a hell of a lot about GSD lines anymore so going on what I prefer on the pictures.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Curious, Do you have any preferences of the dog right now?


No, not particularly. I like each dog for different reasons. I have met Axel personally, so know what he is like, but wish he were OFA'd ("a" stamp is acceptable, but not what most people understand). I like it that he is DM clear and is titled (and Handler Owner Trained).

I like it that Fero is being used in a service dog program, is titled, is OFA'd, and is DM normal.

I like it that Wegas is OFA excellent and DM normal. I do wish he were titled.

I also need to consider what I am trying to balance out in Wesson as well as maintain. I still need to meet Wegas and Fero.

On paper, Fero is winning right now. Going on my personal knowledge of the dog, Axel is winning. Going on production, Wegas is winning (I have met puppies sired by him, I just have not gotten to meet him).


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Xeph said:


> I have met Axel personally, so know what he is like, but wish he were OFA'd ("a" stamp is acceptable, but not what most people understand).


With ' "a" stamp' you mean that he has an HD-A score for his hips? How is that 'acceptable'? HD-A is an excellent score!  
You said that it's not something most people understand, so I take it hip scores aren't commonly done that way. Is OFA the only way hips are scored in the USA?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Avie said:


> Is OFA the only way hips are scored in the USA?


OFA is the most widely used and accessible, but there is still PennHip. I will be using OFA for BB, because rather than having to go all the way to Blackburg (VA Tech does PennHip), I can just go down the street to my own vet and get it done.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Is OFA the only way hips are scored in the USA?


No. PennHip is available, but aside from having to find a vet to do it (you would have to travel quite a ways generally), it can also be very cost prohibitive.

Americans do not know what "a" stamp is, and they tend to be very skeptical.

ETA: I just did a search for my area, and am happily surprised to find a relatively large number of vets that are certified to do PennHip. That said,, I will be calling to check it out, but it will likely be extremely cost prohibitive. OFA's up here are bad enough x.x


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Pictures from today.

This is the breeder's favorite


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

OFA's being done in January


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> OFA's being done in January


Same with my girl. Won't be breeding her till after Nationals in April.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

She'll be done again, 7 months after the first set, LOL. After our Nationals.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

She is a pretty girl! I like Axel, hes a handsome dude


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

He is a good dude  I've met progeny from all three, and have met Axel in person. Honestly, at this point I am strongly leaning towards Fero. Need to get more information from his owner 

OFA's have officially been scheduled. January 29th for both the girls, January 25th for Mahler


----------

